# R32 Deep Dish



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice 

Don't you get scrub from the rear arches?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That looks damn nice . . . now some one tell me an r32 is to much dated and was not a one of the most sexiest cars around in 1989.
What kind of color is it? What's you wheel off set numbers?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

It is not my car, just found them on the internet.

The colour looks like to me the Nür spec version


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Uhmm the jade looks more light no? This one goes more in to grey tones.


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Normally that would be too much *bling* (or whatever the term is nowadays) for me, but that really looks good. I thought the colour was Millenium Jade too, but could be wrong.

Also, looks like the lights have been modified a bit too, they're not N1s.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Are those 19s? ......... on a 32? ......... :runaway: .....burn the witch.... :chairshot :flame: 

 

Looks alright I reckon. Wouldn't be my first choice of style of wheel, but they seem to suit it better the more you look at it. 

I'd like it better with the stock wing, but otherwise :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

even with those wheels it looks amazing:bowdown1:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

ahhhhhhh damn:runaway: , those wheels are ugly, totaly spoil that 32:chuckle: opcorn: just my opinion though :nervous:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Those wheels are absolutely hideous.

Phil


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

wow, cant believe how good millennium jade looks on an r32. the wheels arnt bad too.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Philip said:


> Those wheels are absolutely hideous.
> 
> Phil


Ditto


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just did a quick photoshop:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Just did a quick photoshop:


now thats more like it, looks better with these wheels


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That guy works near where I live. I have seen it in the flesh and
the paint is sick. It is millenium jade with 19"s. I think the rears
are like 11j or so, the fronts are not as wide. It was charcoal grey
when he bought it and did a lot of body work. He and his brother 
with the help of a friend painted it. When it was grey he had Work
18X10 XD9 wheels on it. It looked nice then. I too think a different
set of wheels would make it look nicer, but each to his own. I think 
he is trying to sell it. I will get more info on the wheels next time I
run into him. I know they are Kranze wheels, that is about it. But,
as far as the paint......I really like it, esp. up close. Those pics do
not serve it justice and the amount of labor/love he put into his project.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev the world is small isn't it?:chuckle: 
If you meet him someday again and you have a digi-cam by hand, do some nice shots for us.
I think Millenium Jade is a damn great color on an R32.


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

wow what a nice R32. so simple and so low:bowdown1:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> hyrev the world is small isn't it?:chuckle:
> If you meet him someday again and you have a digi-cam by hand, do some nice shots for us.
> I think Millenium Jade is a damn great color on an R32.


Yeahh i agree with Lux, and give the owner a few Yen, as he IS the winner of the most ugly wheels on a Skyline:chuckle: opcorn:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

He is a fire fighter here, I have known him for a little while.
We are not really friends, just know each other, but I am 
sure he wont mind if I take some shots. I will pass by his work
later this morning to see if he is there today. If so, I will snap
a few pics for you all. I have seen uglier wheels on Skylines
before, trust me. These are at least very clean and curb rash
free, at least he dared to try something different, and in 19",
I really do not see too many BNR32 with 19"s.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

You gotta respect those Fire Fighter guys, top blokes in my book :thumbsup:. 
Now i know he's a fireman, he can put whatever wheels on his car, and he does


----------



## dome (Jan 5, 2007)

those wheels are weds kränze
usually used for vip cars
ƒNƒŒƒ“ƒcƒF > ƒuƒ‰ƒ“ƒhINDEX | weds


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> He is a fire fighter here, I have known him for a little while.
> We are not really friends, just know each other, but I am
> sure he wont mind if I take some shots. I will pass by his work
> later this morning to see if he is there today. If so, I will snap
> ...


Cheers Hyrev, a well polished R32 in a great color like Jade or even black, can be a VIP car too. I am not fan of it but many guys are having bling GTRs in Aichi .:smokin: 
Chrome wheels on a GTR? Who likes it?


----------



## Oblic (Jan 17, 2006)

J-Spec Imports mailing list


















http://www.j-spec.com.au/list/9051/3.jpg
http://www.j-spec.com.au/list/9051/6.jpg
http://www.j-spec.com.au/list/9051/7.jpg
http://www.j-spec.com.au/list/9051/8.jpg


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Got the specs on his wheels:
Front 19X10J +43mm offset with 20mm spacer, 235/30 rubber
Rear 19X11J +18mm offset with 5 mm spacer, 265/35 rubber

by the time I met up with him it was already dark so no pics.
I will see him on Sunday so I can shoot some pics for me and
him as well. Today we had awesome weather, very sunny. I 
just hope on Sunday we are blessed with the same weather cond.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Oblic for the pics . . . hyrev , hope you get nice skies. I wonder how that car handles? The kreanze wheels aren't light weight thought, but 19" LMs wouldn't handle that bad I think.
Remember this one on Meisters:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/65011-r32-19-work-meister.html?highlight=work+meister


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Remember this one on Meisters:
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/65011-r32-19-work-meister.html?highlight=work+meister


And this one on 19s too  :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/48414-my-j-tuner-pics.html

19s seem alright to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that blue R32 looks sooo nice


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

Chrome wheels on a GTR? Who likes it?[/QUOTE said:


> Chrome wheels on a GTR = uke:
> 
> if you want a pimp car you should get a big fat merc or something.
> 
> chrome wheels on a skyline is just so wrong


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Unique A/S said:


> chrome wheels on a skyline is just so wrong


why because its not the norm? some people try to be different and i personally think this car looks cool.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Philip said:


> Those wheels are absolutely hideous.


^^^What he said, fire fighter or not...


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

R0B said:


> why because its not the norm? some people try to be different and i personally think this car looks cool.


because a skyline is a supercar and it should be driven! its not a boulevard cruiser!:chairshot


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

R0B said:


> why because its not the norm? some people try to be different and i personally think this car looks cool.



nope  
ur telling porkies
theres no way ,,,,, you think thats cool ,,, nope .. no way uke: opcorn:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Every body has a different taste, but believe me there are some chrome wheels out there that I would buy in sec (if I would have the money). There was not every japanese GTR buyer, putting some LMs on and giving it to the car on a track.
Many of the GTRs, especially R34s are low millage and nice condition, because the owner drove it bling bling style trough the city. 
A nice polished black R34 with the Nismo kit and 19"chrome BBS style rims, is something I would own for the street, and the LM racing style for the track.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Unique A/S said:


> Chrome wheels on a GTR = uke:
> 
> if you want a pimp car you should get a big fat merc or something.
> 
> chrome wheels on a skyline is just so wrong












like this one? I think this car looks sick, even with the CHROME double 
six Do-Lucks. 

What about polished wheels on a GTR? Not quite as shiny, but still kinda
bling bling. I remember seing a white R34 GTR on some chrome and iridium
lip wheels at TAS 2006 and it was bad a$$. But, that is just MY opinion.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

millenium jade is an awesome colour for R32's and R34, but the wheels really 'ruin' the car...


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

to some extend I agree with the anti-bling discussed here, but remember that chrome seems to be the new trend for race cars. Even DTM drives chrome BBS wheels. Garage Kagotani sports the new Volk's in chrome/titanium with multiple color effect lip. HKS puts its new carbon evo on chrome advan RG II's, Vertex has its D1 Soarer on Chrome 19" Advans. I think that chrome wheels can be installed on everything that deserves the special attention, and is not linked to whetehr the car is a supercar or VIP. It depends how you value your car and the effort getting it in the shape each owner dreams about. 

I personally love the Millenium Jade GTR32, not only because of the color ( how sporty and elegant it looks ) but especially because of the rims. They are something rarely seen and to some extend I am fed up with seeing the same wheels on the Skylines again and again. Thumbs up for his sense of color and style. I really like it. Puts the 32 in a total new context.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Tigerbay said:


> nope
> ur telling porkies
> theres no way ,,,,, you think thats cool ,,, nope .. no way uke: opcorn:


if it had bronze te37' on like virtually every other gtr and i said it was cool would that be ok?:chuckle: :banned:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Rob. You read minds!. now im worried , hope you cant read my mind right now, or im in trouble with the law.  :nervous:


----------

